

Dungeons and Developers: 5 Traits of Great Tech Leads and Dungeon Masters - jpsully
http://www.conductor.com/nightlight/dungeons-developers-five-things-good-dungeon-masters-good-tech-leads-common/

======
vvakar
What every tech lead worth his salt should know

